# Top 5 Brazilian albums (any genre)



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Some recent discoveries and old favorites

Jobim - Stone Flower
Sepultura - Roots
Gil Gilberto - Rafavela
Baden Powell / Vinicius De Moraes - Os Afro Sambas
Banda Black Rio - Maria Fumaca


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A top 5 might be difficult, but #1 is clear for me: the prog classic

Bacamarte - Depois Do Fim


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hermeto Pascoal: Slaves Mass
Flora Purim:Encounter
Tom & Elise
Milton Nascimento: Milton
Egberto Gismonti/Charlie Haden: In Montreal


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Pascoal: Slaves Mass, Bacamarte - great suggestions. These are prog so....okay.


However, generally IMO Latin music is for simpletons. For the developmentally-delayed.
Predictable ,simple samba's, tiresome chords....all that feckin' sharn - one sounding exactly like the next - wot came out of backwards Cuba,etc.

The Deacon hates this "popular Brazilian" dance dross.


Here's some good'uns though:

Beto Guedes - a pagina do requ....wotsit electrico

Terreno Baldio - 2 lps (the Brazillian Gentle Giant)

Paebiru


----------



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

As a brazilian musician I find it rather difficult to elect a top 5. If on one hand I recognize the importance of the classics -- mostly MPB, samba and bossa nova -- I usually listen more to most recent productions. But uh well, here's my shot on classics that I love, not sorted in preference order, considering the risk of leaving out some important ones: 

Hélio Delmiro / Cesar Camargo Mariano - Samambaia
Milton Nascimento - Milagre dos Peixes (Live 1974)
Hermeto Pascoal - Cérebro Magnético 
Caetano Veloso - Transa
Chico Buarque - Construção

Bonus : Moacir Santos - Ouro Negro

As for more recent productions, I'd say these ones are some of my favs:

André Marques trio (with Brian Blade and John Patitucci) - Viva Hermeto! (2015)
Ava Rocha - Trança (2018)
Mateus Alves - Música Pra Cinema (2019)
A Engrenagem - Da Janela (2017)
Pedro Martins (Kurt Rosenwinkel, Brad Mehldau, Chris Potter and others) - VOX (2019)

Bonus : Zéfiro - Terra Fechada (2019)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

João Gilberto :
Amoroso 
Getz/Gilberto (with Stan Getz)
Meditação
Stan Getz Meets João & Astrud Gilberto
João Gilberto Prado Pereira de Oliveira


----------

